

US Navy bombs Guam with frozen, dead mice - spking
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/10/01/navy-bombs-guam-dead-mice/?test=latestnews

======
Batsu
"The solution was to drop the mice into the snakes’ natural habitat, the
branches of trees in the jungles of Guam. By outfitting the mice with
cardboard wings and green party streams, the bait could float down to the
jungle and catch on the branches. The result is a hanging, deadly snack for
the snakes."

Who says good solutions can't be both low tech and hilarious?

------
higher
This is excellent. I would have preferred a title like "US Navy drops frozen,
dead mice in Guam to feed Tylenol to snakes."

~~~
sudont
"Cardboard wings and green party streams" were attached to the mice. Classy.

Here's hoping that The Big Picture has a feature on the sky-party-drug-raver-
mice-bait.

~~~
cschneid
My hometown of Fort Collins, CO came up with that brilliant idea. GO TEAM!

------
burningion
What could possibly go wrong? These sort of eradication measures always seem
to create more problems than they solve.

~~~
peterbessman
The rub is that apparently the presence of this snake is a result of a human
slipup to begin with. Maybe it's just an attempt to clean up after yourself,
or maybe it's an attempt to stuff the genie back in the bottle. I feel like it
would take a non-trivial depth of understanding to know which way this
situation leans.

------
w1ntermute
It would be really interesting on an evolutionary level (though obviously
detrimental to Guam's ecosystem) if this resulted in the snake population
developing immunity to acetaminophen.

------
jancona
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1705461>

------
kgosser
I prefer to not give foxnews.com any traffic.

~~~
w1ntermute
<http://i.imgur.com/YQbRH.png>

